# Does MC every help



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anybody have a good results from MC.I am HD Male and I guess I am ready to try something else.I have read the books,Stop being a nice guy,Put her on pay no attention,Love her to much.Nothing will make things better.I just don't know if MC will help.I am in a marriage where everything else but sex and romance is good.But I am told it is my problem.The women just has no sexual desire period.And she admits it.At times I remove the problem or act like its OK. and she thinks all is well.Can you beleive you could be married to someone that would perfer to be left alone sexually. But wants a kiss good night ea night and a kiss good by ea mourning.I feel I am rather knowledgeable in keeping her happy. But have been rather unsucsessful in making us have some sort of balance in the sex dept.She just has no interest.She saids its not me. Thanks


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Its you.

MC is only good as an offer (To prove you offered outside 'help')... not in reality.

This is between you and your wife NOT a third party.
Certainly best to keep MC out of it.

If your wife had no sexual desire you wouldn't be married.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

We had a very positive experience with MC, and I'll tell you why.

Our marriage was definitely in a major rut, she had sexual hang-ups, there was a lot of pity sex/duty sex when there was sex at all. We both had strict Catholic upbringings, I had a lot of resentment issues around being sexually rejected, and I was not good at communicating and verbally expressing my sexuality.

I told her one night that I thought our marriage was on life support, and that we could either go to MC, or separate. I think that got her attention, and she agreed to MC. We both wanted to make it work, we chose a counselor who had experience and credentials in MC and sex therapy.

We went through about 5 months of MC, going about every week in the first two months, then 2x per month after that. My wife was able to deal with her hang-ups, became much more open minded about sex, and I was able to deal with my Catholic guilt, and work on my communication skills. About 2 months after MC ended, my wife went through a mid-life hormone shift, and we f*cked like bunnies every way you could imagine for 4 or 5 months before her homones settled back in.

Now her attitude about sex has changed permanently for the better, and I am comfortable communicating just about anything, especially my sexual needs and desires. And she listens, and almost always helps me act upon them, without judging me as a "pervert", which is what she used to do.

I would say that MC can work well, both parties just need to have the right attitude, and be willing to work at it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't see how mc can make a woman have sexual desire.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

MC can't "make you have sexual desire", but it can certainly remove the hang-ups and obstacles that stand in the way.

The question was "Does MC every (sic) help?". The answer is that it can under the right set of circumstances.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I can't see how mc can make a woman have sexual desire.


You could be correct for yourself But if you had a car that did n't run right and you worked on it your self and it never got any better.At some time you could use a professional.One goes thur a lot of emotions trying to figure this out.I spend most of my days trapped in this problem.And so offen I feel that is this really what I what my life to be about.I married a women that has very little use for sex.Its not because I am not good at it.Its her wishes.But there has got to be a time when you say to your self She can keep it. The battle is over,You won.Don't share your body with me.Thats where Iam at now.Keeping the peace.Not allow to bring it up again.Anytime I want to talk about our sex live its not good.She gets so pissed off.Its not up for discussion she says.She says she can't help it. I call BS on that,


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

mc worked for us so I have a positive experience

Mc works in certain conditions when both parties are committed.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Marriage is a sexual commitment to one another. Otherwise your roommates or siblings. Withholding sex is just as bad as having an affair. If your MC does not believe that I'd walk. Been to a few most all lean toward the woman..be ready for that.


----------

